
Show HN: Basket Chrome extension-Best way to organize your links from any tab - ronnsan
Basket for Chrome allows you to read articles offline from extension itself. First of it’s kind. You can access all of your saved contents from any opened tab by just clicking the Basket icon in your Chrome toolbar.<p>We wanted that our users must access all of there contents being in any tab without moving and without breaking concentration to enable maximum productivity.<p>Have a quick glance: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;basketapp.net&#x2F;apps&#x2F;chrome<p>Your feedback is very important to us and will help us to serve you better.<p>Here is some features for your quick reference:<p>Add Notes: You can add notes against any saved content. To keep in mind why you saved it or to keep some more information against the item you saved note can be very handy.<p>Organize Properly: You can save and organize your items in proper categories. On top of that Basket allows you to put label against your saved items to further extend organizing ability suitable for your workflow.<p>Find in Google: If you already saved any link on a topic and you forgot and you try to search for it again in google then Basket automatically shows you links already saved in your Basket to enable maximum productivity.<p>Thank you very much. We are eagerly waiting to know your views.<p>Best regards,
Ranit ( Co-founder of Basket)
======
koustuv
1 thing i must say it`s very compact and user friendly .. and easy to use..
all your things in a basket.. n more over it`s handy..

~~~
ronnsan
Thank you. We are working hard to make Basket more user friendly in each step.
Your words means a lot to us.

------
mhrnik
Very user-friendly and loved the UI/UX.

~~~
ronnsan
Thank you. :)

